# Sticky  Cases sources: The thread of threads.



## pithy

pithy wished for this thread to be dedicated to those who ask similar questions - expecting different answers.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/source-watch-cases-983204.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-tourbillon-movement-979411.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/34mm-case-974037.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-get-case-dial-hands-eta-2824-1-movement-962612.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-can-i-get-chrono-case-fit-eta-g10-211-a-943262.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-case-plate-dials-help-needed-937749.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/sourcing-1963-280-cal-longines-case-935424.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-...tml?highlight=case+cases+watchcase+watchcases

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/titanium-dive-case-supplier-920696.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-fit-isa1198-compatible-eta2824-912876.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-miyota-8215-a-894177.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/help-find-case-dial-as1916-movenent-876228.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/unitas-case-42mm-less-863644.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-cases-miyota-movements-858667.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/ameri...ctuer-contemporary-not-historical-850735.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/starting-6498-project-need-opinion-case-823466.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/40-42mm-bead-blasted-pilot-style-case-820261.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/trying-find-bargain-case-37mm-dial-project-815931.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-case-suppliers-813468.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-can-i-find-case-movement-please-help-810758.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-sourcing-custom-build-806537.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-case-suppliers-low-moq-799972.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-cases-792737.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/dress-watch-cases-769797.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-quality-eta-7750-case-760419.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-fit-31mm-dial-760096.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/bronze-bronze-plated-cases-759560.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/cases-mechanical-chronographs-744946.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-can-you-buy-cases-730414.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/new-thin-cases-724512.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looki...x-7001-10-1-2-ligne-movement-help-716714.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/benru...tml?highlight=case+cases+watchcase+watchcases

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/pocket-movement-watch-modern-case-706857.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/there-anywhere-buy-ff-homage-case-690324.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/quality-case-designers-best-distributors-selection-653061.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/need-case-921-movement-629955.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/newbie-need-case-supply-629376.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/help-finding-tourby-style-watch-cases-625987.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-2-vintage-cases-593150.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-supplier-stainless-steel-cases-591085.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/i-wou...atch-case-6497-movement-36mm-dial-582349.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-who-can-make-me-only-one-diver-case-579801.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/trick-searching-watch-case-suppliers-555958.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/how-come-so-hard-source-case-specifically-dive-551381.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/need-tissot-case-547304.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/need-case-dial-eta-2824-2-a-538740.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/sourcing-42mm-ss-case-w-screw-down-crown-531453.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/can-i-found-case-519891.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-not-necessarily-rolex-rolex-cellini-movement-517961.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-buy-cases-dials-512489.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-find-6497-pocket-watch-case-465581.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/need-help-looking-6497-case-rotating-bezel-455209.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/blancpain-ff-case-445823.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/who-sells-quartz-watch-cases-417633.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/subject-premade-case-sets-project-watches-single-order-405261.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/yellow-gold-case-6497-98-mvt-need-source-401226.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/fitting-sourcing-chrono-cases-399093.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/what-cases-can-fit-poljot-3133-a-398909.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/hamilton-917-movement-wristwatch-case-388210.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-watch-case-dial-eta-2892-movement-375544.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/cases-2892-2-a-366085.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-buy-cases-357360.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/wrist-watch-case-pocket-watch-movement-357117.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/source-wr-cases-354353.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-fit-manual-poljot-movement-338632.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/other-than-ebay-otto-frei-where-can-i-find-case-2824-a-337466.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-convert-hamilton-917-wristwatch-333071.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/pocket-watch-case-unitas-6497-a-320430.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-get-44-46-mm-case-6498-screw-down-case-back-319558.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/finding-cases-2824-2892-a-313500.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-dial-hands-unitas-6497-1-a-311017.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/questions-locating-case-299042.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/diver-cases-294399.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-find-watch-case-fit-hamilton-921-movement-293346.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/trying-find-pam-cases-283943.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-case-sources-282502.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/cheap-see-thru-watch-case-275676.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/pocket-watch-movt-dials-wristwatch-cases-263156.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/source-pvd-cases-unitas-6497-seagull-3600-a-249685.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-someone-cnc-my-watch-case-246940.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/2892-a2-case-source-246451.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/water-resistant-case-244537.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-cases-fit-eta-2836-2-a-244064.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/sources-watch-cases-other-tha-ofrei-241586.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/anyone-know-good-source-pilot-dials-cases-224452.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/best-place-american-pocketwatch-cases-224361.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/case-movement-source-213295.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-6497-case-there-such-thing-watch-junkyard-199439.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/custom-watch-cases-198496.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-case-196843.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/high-end-wristwatch-cases-191886.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/wristwatch-cases-pocket-watch-mvmts-191844.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/marina-militare-cases-12s-14s-16s-mvmts-178195.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-case-166352.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/source-inexpensive-watch-cases-151894.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-case-134693.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/replacement-omega-case-129798.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/who-sells-cases-120049.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/submariner-diver-case-assembly-96667.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-cases-91339.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-case-80307.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-referral-someone-machine-custom-case-31875.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/watch-case-maker-wanted-21040.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/unitas-watch-case-supplier-16411.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-case-251-xxx-10740.html

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Tanguero

This needs to be stickied. That way you can guarantee it won't get read before they ask the question! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

Tanguero said:


> This needs to be stickied. That way you can guarantee it won't get read before they ask the question!


Only the forum moderator (or a Moderator At Large) can do that. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## GinGinD

Thread stickied.

Jeannie


----------



## pithy

Additional threads:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/wtb-hands-case-vintage-crawford-chronograph-1017265.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-bucherer-monocoque-case-eta-2452-a-1005472.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/where-get-skx007-case-998396.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/source-watch-cases-983204.html


----------



## pithy

more threads

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/brass-cases-1022396.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/reasonable-custom-casemaker-somewhere-1037434.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/ofrei-case-1-w-sapphire-whats-involved-1041455.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/advis...-selected-working-mechanism-case-1049724.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-7750-case-1051713.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/replacement-cases-ww-ii-ex-raf-omega-wristwatches-1059301.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/buying-watch-cases-online-1059610.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/off-shelf-case-33-mm-movement-1063313.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/need-find-case-womens-rolex-movement-1069344.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/contact-case-manufacturer-1076184.html


----------



## alamojoe2002

How do I see the title to the threads highlighted?

I attempted the search the thread of thread and didn't break the code on how to find a specific word in a search of the thread of threads...

How do I search all of the accumulated threads at one time? I can open up each in a separate tab but I don't think opening everyone of these unknown abbreviated titles was the Pithy's intent. I'm using Chrome...when I hover the cursor over the link nothing pops up.

v/r

JOE


----------



## acpacp

Any updates? This is now 6 years old. Also, is there any reason we can't see posts in the main forum beyond page 2? I think more visibility into old posts would reduce redundancy a bit.


----------



## RPatrickM

Can someone please link me a thread for sourcing 44mm Flieger Cases for Seiko NH35A Movements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmag303

RPatrickM said:


> Can someone please link me a thread for sourcing 44mm Flieger Cases for Seiko NH35A Movements? Thanks in advance.


Were you able to find your case? I would love to find a 36mm oyster case for NH35.


----------



## grindaur

Not sure if this is still active, but take a look at new cases from Crystaltimes USA. Here is a bronze one I just finished assembling


----------



## Schmooze

I just bought a case from this seller:
https://www.watchpartsglobal.com/products

The 42mm khaki with the purple dial is really gorgeous, if you have a spare eta-2824 lying around. The lugs were a little sharp but other than that it's been perfect.


----------



## Archer

Schmooze said:


> I just bought a case from this seller:
> https://www.watchpartsglobal.com/products
> 
> The 42mm khaki with the purple dial is really gorgeous, if you have a spare eta-2824 lying around. The lugs were a little sharp but other than that it's been perfect.


Not sure if you realized it, but that site is full of fake parts. I wouldn't buy anything from that site...


----------



## Schmooze

Sorry about that. I'm new to this game. It never occurred to me that people would make fake parts for sub-$500 watches and try to sell them as real.

Though I started this journey modding seikos where I think many of the parts are junk. Its probably better that I'm taking apart and putting together cheaper stuff while I'm learning. 

It's good to have my eyes opened. Thanks.


----------



## baserock love

So this is a thread devoted to making fun of people asking a perfectly reasonable question about where to source watch cases from but I dont' really see much of any discussion on actual sources for cases. 

What ARE legitimate sources for cases? I keep seeing watchmakers on youtube talking about finding deals on new old stock unmarked cases that fit various movements but non mention where they find them


----------



## Archer

baserock love said:


> So this is a thread devoted to making fun of people asking a perfectly reasonable question about where to source watch cases from but I dont' really see much of any discussion on actual sources for cases.
> 
> What ARE legitimate sources for cases? I keep seeing watchmakers on youtube talking about finding deals on new old stock unmarked cases that fit various movements but non mention where they find them


There are no easy answers unfortunately. If you are looking for the same sort of NOS cases, I have no idea where those might be, other than looking at eBay, or other auctions.


----------



## baserock love

Archer said:


> There are no easy answers unfortunately. If you are looking for the same sort of NOS cases, I have no idea where those might be, other than looking at eBay, or other auctions.


Man that sucks. I got this old Ariston watch from my grandpa which probably has some old eta handwind/auto movement in it and was thinking it would be cool to take it out and put it in a watch that's less....grandpa looking someday.


----------

